# 1850 "Lo Call" Numbers



## Bonaparte (8 Aug 2011)

I notice that these calls generate a local call charge on my eircom bill despite the fact that I have a deal which includes all National calls. This seems unfair, however, I have found a way around it. Find the national number for who you are ringing and it is covered under your package. This works for Government Departments and also for MBNA who publish the number as an International contact - Hope this helps someone else


----------



## T McGibney (8 Aug 2011)

http://www.saynoto1890.com/


----------



## homebird (8 Aug 2011)

thanks T mcGibney - great website


----------



## kbie (8 Aug 2011)

Very useful site, thanks. 

Sometimes on correspondence as an alternative to the 1890 number a 00353 ..... number is given if calling from abroad and I would use this number with the Irish prefix dialling code.


----------



## Knuttell (8 Aug 2011)

T McGibney said:


> http://www.saynoto1890.com/



Thanks for sharing that,this has been a source of annoyance for years,have a hand written list of all the insurers "free numbers" but this is way more comprehensive.


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Aug 2011)

Those 1890 numbers have been bugging me for years as I have the package that does not include them.  Like other posters I have made out my own personal list of VHI, Revenue, other Government Depts. and commonly used Numbers. Many thanks for that website T McGibney

I also send webtexts when at home. Very handy for keeping in contact with family when they are on holidays abroad.


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Aug 2011)

At least the 1850 is a one-off 5 cent charge on the packages but 1890 is AFAIK  per minute.

UPC appear to be improving their Anytime World package to include 400 minutes per month to ring quite a list of countries from 5th September for an extra €2 per month = €18 now instead of €16 which seems good.


----------



## dunc (12 Oct 2011)

These companies seem determined not to reveal normal numbers, very frustrating! Well worth finding the normal numbers even if it takes a bit of time.


----------



## Thirsty (12 Oct 2011)

I wonder do they get a percentage of the revenue from the 1850/1890 number?


----------

